# What kind of pan is this?



## mamasky (Jan 21, 2013)

My mom gave me this pan for Christmas. It's heavy like cast iron but silver and smooth on the inside. She got it at a yard sale so there were no tags. Only thing on the bottom is the letter "H" and an 8. Can cast iron be silver?
I'm not finding much help or info on google.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

It looks like a cast iron pan with a lot of the seasoning removed. It would be silverish colored underneath the seasoning. My .02 worth.


----------



## mamasky (Jan 21, 2013)

That's what I had read when I was trying to google what kind of pan it was. However, the whole pan is silver inside and out. And the darkened part is really smooth.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Tin skillet?


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

The older pans were ground smooth. I have a couple of that sort from my grandmother, but they were well seasoned when I got them so I don't know what they looked like before hand. Look up Wagner cast iron pans. They were smooth. See if maybe that helps any. I don't have any experience with any other kinds of pans, so not much help there.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have never seen "iron" take on the shine that is on the handle. Are you sure it isn't aluminum? Put a magnet to it, if it doesn't pull then it's aluminum. It would still be OK to use if it is, just not recommended for acidic foods or "cooked for a long time" foods.


----------



## mamasky (Jan 21, 2013)

Magnet grabs right to the side of the pan.
hmm, I guess it's good to see that I'm not just clueless to something I thought might be obvious. I've been trying to phase out my non stick cookware with cast iron and she said she picked it up at a yard sale for me but I didn't know if I should season it or what.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Tin camp skillet again. It was common to tin plate cast iron to keep it from rusting.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

It looks like some of my Great grandmothers that I have. They are old cast iron with a much smoother finish than anything newer. Someone might have put it in the oven when they cleaned it to get the grease off and took the seasoning off as well. I will guess that if you re-season it, it will be great!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does it look like the old tinned finish on old meat grinders/sausage stuffers?

....James


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Cast aluminum. I think they work as well as cast iron. They are a LITTLE lighter than cast iron.

Mon


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Here

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ANT...111?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2ecc081fcf

Mon


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

mamasky said:


> Magnet grabs right to the side of the pan.


Can Not be cast aluminum.

Its not meant to be seasoned like normal cast iron. I have bought and sold several of these. I to thinked they have been Tinned!!


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Nickle plated.

I have one like this

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Griswold-9-Nickel-Plated-/301055663120


----------



## mamasky (Jan 21, 2013)

Savrens said:


> Nickle plated.
> 
> I have one like this
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Griswold-9-Nickel-Plated-/301055663120


That looks just like the one I have! I think you may have figured it out for me. Now, I assume they're still safe to cook with? And should I season it just like a regular cast iron?


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

Wow, I've seen these but thought they were cast aluminum because they were so light! I've never heard of nickel plating.

When I find them in the antique stores, I think I'll look at them a little differently now.


----------



## Savrens (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote; "should I season it just like a regular cast iron?"

Yup! I treat mine like any normal cast iron pan. Wash without soap - scrub with green scrubbie - wipe with dish cloth - wipe a light coat of cooking oil, and put away while still warm.

I have actually stored mine away while I rebuild my kitchen. _have a similar, nickle plated skillet by Smart of Brockville, Canada that I use everyday.

I now have over twenty pieces. When I go into a thrift store I have this mantra I recite;

"No more cast iron. No more cast iron. No more cast iron.!!!"


But if I see an old, brand name piece it grabs me by the hand and and takes me to the checkout, then follows me home

The best thing you can do for your cast iron is use it every day(except for tomato type foods).




















_


----------



## mamasky (Jan 21, 2013)

I use my other cast iron pretty often. I've been wanting to add more and eventually get rid of my cheapie non stick stuff. I always look at thrift stores and never find any cast iron. I did, however, find a big dutch oven type pot without a lid out on my property that the previous homeowners must have dumped down there at some point. It's still pretty solid but rusty. Haven't had time to really try to bring it back.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, it is nickle plated. I have several nickle plated pieces.
I thought it odd that so many people didn't know what it was, I guess I thought it was common knowledge, they aren't uncommon around here.

Course I also think its odd people think its aluminum, especially after being told a magnet sticks to it....


----------



## CrackPotBobs (Feb 11, 2016)

As previously stated they were plated. Some used nickel while others used chrome. Some shine and some dull. Most of the time you will find the plating worn on the inside of the cookware. value on plated pieces is usually half of their bare iron counterpart.

Here is a pic of a WagnerWare Chrome plated round griddle cooking up a Crepe.


----------

